# How to encourage fin regrowth?



## Orsini (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello all,

My little Buster had what I'm assuming was a curiosity spell a while back and brushed himself up against a pokey decoration (since removed) and managed to splice his fins apart pretty well. I'm not 100% sure this is what happened, but it did manage to occur very suddenly one day and has not gotten worse since I removed the decoration. Anyways, It's been about a month and a half now and they're still not getting any better from what I can tell. They've also appear to have lost all of the translucent ends to them. What can I do to help his fins grow back together? Sad to see his gorgeous fins all spliced up like that.

Before and After pictures are attached.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Feed him a high protein diet. Mosquito larvae would work wonders.

If you have blood worms, freeze dried or not, feed these a little more often than you usually would.

To me it looks a little more like some tail biting, but you said it hasn't gotten any worse so it may not be.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I agree with Pataflafla, it does look more like tail biting, but I suppose it is possible that it could be tears. The high protein diet is important, and you could use Stresscoat as your water conditioner. It's a special water condtioner that promotes fin regrowth. Make sure you keep the water nice and clean too, that helps alot.


----------



## Orsini (Jul 24, 2011)

Well there was a period of time where I had a large pokey plant guarding the entrance to the then filter. After a water change some of the crystal rocks I had placed under the filter got shuffled out and of course he found this out and had his old hiding spot back. It wasn't until a few days later that he got himself stuck behind the filter again. It was then that I noticed his fins, so I think it's likely he had been scraping them against the plant near the filter.


----------



## Orsini (Jul 24, 2011)

I take very good care of my water. Just checked though, Ammonia: 0ppm, Nitrite: 0ppm, Nitrate: 0ppm. Weekly water changes due to the tank being too small for a stable cycle.

I give him some Betta Bits in the morning, 2-3 pebbles, and then Freeze-Dried Bloodworms when I get home, usually 2-3.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Stress Coat also promotes fin regrowth. You can use that instead of your regular water conditioner, or just add in a few drops alongside of your conditioner. (It's hard to overdose, so a few drops won't cause any harm.)
As stated prior, high protein diet. Freeze dried is good, just make sure you soak it in tank water prior to feeding as it can easily cause bloating when the worm fills up with fluids inside the tummy.


----------



## Orsini (Jul 24, 2011)

2.5 gallon running daily 20% changes and a 100% every other week


----------



## Orsini (Jul 24, 2011)

I got some Stress Coat and some AQ Salt. I put in the Stress Coat but am still trying to find if I should add the AQ salt and if so, how much.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

IT does look an awful lot like tail biting. Of course it could be fin blow out from over flaring.

Clean water should be good enough, unless you see the edges turning black, then bump it up to AQ salt. Fin biters... gotta hate em


----------



## Orsini (Jul 24, 2011)

Maybe he got stressed during the period with the filter and bit them.. The moment I took the filter and sharp decoration out he made his first bubble nest. I'll see if the Stress Coat does the trick without the salt. How long should it take to start seeing results?


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

Tannis also is a natural way to promote fin growth. Its a chemical found in Indian Almond Leaves it may change your water's color a bit though


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Stresscoat is just as good as tannins in a pinch, it has aloe in it. Considering the amount of damage he's done, it could take quite a while for his fins to grow back. But Stresscoat can be done indefinitely so just be patient.


----------

